# RegSvr32 file Missing- Help ??



## dr911 (Sep 21, 2005)

Hello All,

I'm running 98SE. I went to D/L IESpell and I was notified by the software that I needed a "ReSvr32" file. I found it using my "find program" on my 98SE disk. When I double click on this file, a little window pops up saying:

RegSvr32

No DDL name specified
Usage: RegSvr32 (/u) (/s) dllname
/u-unregister server
/s-silent; display no message box
/c-console output

How do I re-install this file ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi check if it's listed in C:\windows\system
Start>run>type
system ini [note space]


----------



## dr911 (Sep 21, 2005)

Thanks blues_harp28,

Tried as you posted..no such luck !!


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi are you saying it's not listed in C:\windows\system?


----------



## dr911 (Sep 21, 2005)

blues_harp28 said:


> Hi are you saying it's not listed in C:\windows\system?


Yes I am , any ideals ?? The file is located on my 98 CD. When I double click it, the message (above post) pops up.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi just fired up my 98se and typed regsvr32 in the run box.
And a similar message came up.
Regsvr32 is used to register dll files...so you would type regsvr32 +dll file.
What did IEspell say was needed to install program?


----------



## dr911 (Sep 21, 2005)

blues_harp28 said:


> Hi just fired up my 98se and typed regsvr32 in the run box.
> And a similar message came up.
> Regsvr32 is used to register dll files...so you would type regsvr32 +dll file.
> What did IEspell say was needed to install program?


blues_harp28,

IEspell said it counld not istall properly because:

1- window pops up states: Error registering component iespell.dll

I press the "ok" button...then a window pops up saying: Please check to see if you have the file "C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ regsvr32.exe" on your system before trying to install again.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi if regsvr32 is on your Cd.
Try reinstalling over existing installation..you will not lose any programs etc.
You will lose Windows updates but older ones are still available.
You may need your 25 digit product code so make sure you have that.
Check.
http://www.onecomputerguy.com/install/win9x_install.htm
Click on Simple Reinstall [over existing installation]


----------

